# Boston University MFA Film Production



## LaurenRose (Mar 21, 2012)

I have been trying to find comments, reviews, and examples from current or alumni of the BU program. 

Has anyone on this board heard much about BU MFA Film Prod.? I was accepted but didn't receive much in financial support. Want to see if the program is worth the possible debt I will acquire.


----------



## gavrisr (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi LaurenRose,

I have posted a very similar topic about BU a few weeks ago and I havent gotten any replies for it. 

I was too accepted at their Film Production course with a Dean's Scholarship, however I am not sure what to do yet. I dont like the fact that it has less choices for practical courses compared to other schools, and there is also a significant amount of theory which I wanted to avoid since I feel I have done enough during my undergraduate degree. 

For the moment I am considering BU, Emerson and FSU. BU will be a good choice financially for me, but Emerson and FSU have more choices and on-hands practice than BU from what I understood, which is what I prefer. FSU is quite expensive though and I have not been offered financial aid there (Emerson scholarships still pending). 

Nevertheless, I hear that Boston is a great city and after talking to BU's faculty I was told that they are making significant changes and trying to improve and expand their program, plus they have a department in LA that one of their alumni founded, and also connections for possible internships after you graduate. 

I may not know much about the U.S. or about American Universities, but in my opinion if you are talented and passionate about what you study then there are always opportunities and ways to make it in the industry no matter how prestige a post-graduate school is or what is its ranking.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## LaurenRose (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for replying. 

I am considering BU but I was offered no financial  assistance. So for me, it's quite a bit of money for a school I cannot find too much about. I did sign up for the scholarship waiting list. Just wanted to get as much information as possible. So far, BU is the only grad school I have been accepted to which has a narrative option. My other choices are strictly documentary.


----------

